

Interactive map of BART ridership - lewis500
http://vudlab.com/bart/

======
NathanKP
Very cool idea. I would highly recommend reversing the colors on the site
however. It just looks wrong with the landmass being black and the water white
given that the rest of the site uses a theme of black being the background and
white being the content.

It actually took me about five to ten seconds to see the outline of SF and
recognize it because at first I was looking at the water area and thinking
"this doesn't look like the bay area".

Overall I think you should use a white or beigish background with black text,
and for the map colors use black landmass and water the color of the page
background. It will make the page so much easier to read.

~~~
lewis500
tried it both ways. trouble with white background was that, given the
diversity of colors and how thin some of the lines on the chord diagram are,
it was hard to distinguish them well.

~~~
morley
Blue water is a heavily-established pattern in mapmaking; do you gain anything
by not just making the water blue? I understand you're going for a black /
white aesthetic but to be honest, it's a well-worn one.

------
RoboTeddy
lewis500's essay about the BART strike is also super insightful:
[https://medium.com/p/ec6139b54795](https://medium.com/p/ec6139b54795)

(he studies transport engineering and economics, so he actually knows what
he's talking about)

~~~
dkl
Too bad he never commits to either side. Just lots of talking around the
issue.

~~~
abeboparebop
In addition to micampe's point, he actually does commit, very specifically. A
quote:

"To be clear, I’m saying we should ignore the workers’ welfare beyond what is
necessary to (a) provide the best ridership experience and (b) to guarantee
BART workers the safety and living standard we regulate, at minimum, for all
workers. No more and no less."

That is, the Bay Area public should support BART's side in this dispute,
because money spent on labor (benefiting the few) is money that can't be spent
on system investment (benefiting the many).

If we want to ensure that BART workers can afford to live in the area, that's
an important but separate question, and it's better to address the cost of
living broadly* than to treat BART employment as a highly targeted Social
Security scheme for train operators and mechanics.

* E.g., substantial increases in the minimum wage, lessening restrictions on new housing, non-profit-oriented health care, and (shocker) effective public transit.

------
oscilloscope
This was included in a set of visualizations built by members of the Bay Area
D3.js User Group.

[http://enjalot.github.io/bart/](http://enjalot.github.io/bart/)
[http://www.meetup.com/Bay-Area-d3-User-
Group/events/13754175...](http://www.meetup.com/Bay-Area-d3-User-
Group/events/137541752/)

------
japaget
It's broken on Firefox 24.0; I see only the top part of the circle diagram. It
works fine on Chrome, however.

~~~
pessimizer
Same for me; FF24, Linux.

------
abeboparebop
Another way of analyzing the data might be to see which station pairs have
ridership between them above-and-beyond what their total station ridership
would suggest.

For instance, adjacent stations might be expected to have less ridership
between them, because in many cases you could walk or bike between them.

------
deanly
Awesome! Shared it on Facebook.

Not sure if the data exists, but it would be amazing to see the map change
over time, kind of like this: [http://hint.fm/wind/](http://hint.fm/wind/)

------
mrcactu5
this looks really great. I'm from San Juan PR, we're still trying to convince
the public transport board (AMA) to release their GPS data for the bus system.

------
mtap
The "Jimmy Dean Sausage and Chocolate Chip Pancake on a Stick" line is
trending in the office. Good work!

------
jyz
You guys never cease to amaze. AWESOME

------
tjbiddle
Very cool! I couldn't find it anywhere - where does the data come from?

~~~
abeboparebop
Data is available here:
[http://www.bart.gov/about/reports/ridership.aspx](http://www.bart.gov/about/reports/ridership.aspx).
It ought to be cited more prominently!

------
__xtrimsky
colors for the map are bad :( My eyes are always thinking as white for land.

------
jareau
beautiful!

~~~
lewis500
thanks man. your company is sweet.

~~~
jareau
wow! didn't expect to get a compliment in return. thank you! Feel free to join
our community and hack on anything you're interested in:
[https://www.balancedpayments.com/open](https://www.balancedpayments.com/open)

Maybe this one: [https://github.com/balanced/balanced-
dashboard/issues/93?sou...](https://github.com/balanced/balanced-
dashboard/issues/93?source=c)

